# diversity lottery for irish



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

am just asknig a question on behalf of a friend who wanted me to enquire:

her grandparents on all sides are irish born, but not her parents. she has applied for irish citzenship which has been accepted and is currently applying for an irish passport. she is moving to ireland for a year on a work contract, but wanted to know once she is a resident, can she apply for the diversity lottery which is open to the irish? i took a look on the us embassy site for dunlib and the only thing i can find is that it says "natives can apply from the following countries" so would she be classed as a native and would she be eligible? she works with horses and doesnt have access to the internet so i said i would write to the embassy, however going by what has been said on here before, embassys should not be relied upon for advice and when i have tried to research this, i just get list upon list of diversity lottery scammers.

thanks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Eligibility for the diversity visa is based on where you were born, not your citizenship. So the answers no, she can't apply if she was born in England, Scotland or Wales. The exceptions are she can claim chargeabiltiy to another eligible country because either her spouse was born there or her parents were not resident in an ineligible country at the time of her birth. Any number of other passports is not going to help. But, for example, a French husband would.


----------



## crys (Feb 20, 2009)

thanks fatbrit, i thought that would be the case, but thought i would double check for her.


----------

